# did I screw up my humidor



## jacasd2015 (Jul 16, 2014)

I jus purchaed my first humidor. New to cigar smoking so I asked for help at the store. Now after seeing that I still need a hygrometer. Im wondering if I shoulda jus purchaed one that came with it. But I asked and he said to wipe down the humidor to prep it for my cigars. Since im still wiping it down I waited on the hygrometer. But I've been using tap water not distilled. Am I screwing up the inside of my humidor also am I clogging the humidifier? Im really worried that I've jus screwed up my humidifier. Can someone please help. Im in my second day and waitin for the 3rd day to come so I can wipe it down with a sponge. Wondering if I should buy distilled water and if someone can help me find a good priced hygrometer.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

This seems like a job fit for @Herf N Turf

In the mean time I would recommend to stop wiping it down, purchasing DW (distilled water), and reading this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't wipe a humi down- you're asking for the wood to warp and the seal to be compromised! I would think you should leave it open for a couple days to fully dry out and start from scratch using a sponge on a plate, in the box. You can find a reasonable digital hygro on Amazon or CI or Famous. Good luck.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I would strongly suggest not using tap water, a gallon of distilled can be had for a few dollars at any grocery store and doesn't come with the impurities and such that can cause mold. I would also do as Tobias advises and stop wiping it down, that puts way too much moisture into the wood and can (and will) warp your humidor, I am personally going to follow Herf N Turfs guide when mine arrives tomorrow and put a plate with a sponge in there. My HCM beads won't be here until next week at the earliest so I've got plenty of time to "season" this guy. Speaking of which, everything I've read is that you should toss the humidifier that comes with the humidor and get either Boveda packs or beads (Heartfelt and HCM).


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Stop wiping it down...

Buy a few Boveda seasoning packs, put them in, close the lid, and let it sit for 2 weeks. After that, take out the seasoning packs, and put in either the 65% packs or the 69% packs, whichever you prefer. Once the rh stabilizes to your desired rh, add your cigars, close the lid, and let them acclimate to the new rh. You will need about a week per 1% of rh you need to drop.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

It never fails to amaze me that some guy at the local cigar store always says to wipe down the wood in a new humidor. Not even syre that "some guy" is giving this sort of info so he can sell another humidor when his info screws up the original purchase. Probably not smart enough.

Patience and the instructions found in the link in the above post will provide the best outcome.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome to Puff Jacob. Yes you got some bad information from your shop, but don't feel bad happens to everyone who doesn't find Puff before they get their humidor. It would help to know what is the size of your humidor to make a recommendation on humidification. As mentioned Boveda packs are great for a small humidor and you could go without having a hygrometer. If its a larger unit Heartfelt Beads and a Caliber IV hygrometer are a nice combination. If price is a real concern you can find XIkar round hygrometers on sale frequently, just make sure you get one you can calibrate.

Here is the link on how to properly season a humidor.

Best of luck.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## Classicguy2013 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey Jacasd2015 don't listen to the guy at the cigar shop he is wrong and you will ruin the humidor just read the forum and go from there if you need help im in garland,TX if you would like give a call or send a personal message and we can get together.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd like to beat these hacks with a 2 x 4! There are a few makers out there who's humidors are so incredibly well build and who spec' aged woods that can be wiped down without fear or reprisal. BUT! Those humidors cost a grand and are typically not sold over the counter at your average cigar shop. The ones we buy there are typically from an outfit called "Quality Importers" and are of low-end Chinese origin. Don't get me wrong, China knocks out some outstanding humidors, such as Savoy and the Altadis promotional models. However, Quality Importers have no idea where these are made and do not distribute the like.

The reason we NEVER wipe these down is because they use very low-quality, poorly cured woods and precious little of it. If you saw one in half, you'll see about 1/16 of actual Spanish cedar and the rest is "also ran" plywood. This stuff is very flimsy and unpredictable. So much so, in fact, that around 15% of them leak like a sieve right off the bat. They're extremely prone to warpage and leaking, even if carefully seasoned. Giving them any further excuse to warp is not recommended.

Best thing to do at this point is to do all the applicable tests for leakage. Get some distilled water. The reason for not using tap is, among others, the particulate that clogs the pores, but more importantly, the bacteria that grows in taps and pipes. Thankfully wood has some minor anti-bacterial properties, so you'll likely be okay providing you desist from using it further. Read the sticky, use a sponge and give it time. It will take a few months before it's completely stable, but it should be ready for cigars in a few days. I'd recommend testing for leaks something like monthly from here on out. Your hygrometer will let you know if there's a big issue, but you should also test to see specifically the point of origin.

Good luck.


----------

